# negative time in kdump output



## tantra35 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi

Is it normal that I got negative time in `kdump -R` output like this:


```
36441 php-cgi 0.000027 RET sigprocmask 0
36441 php-cgi 0.000795 CALL sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,0,0x7fffffff3718)
36441 php-cgi 0.000004 RET sigprocmask 0
36436 php-cgi -1.999786 RET sigprocmask 0
36448 php-cgi -1.999627 CALL sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,0,0x7fffffff2fc8)
36451 php-cgi 0.000116 CALL sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,0,0x7ffffffef008)
36451 php-cgi 0.000533 RET sigprocmask 0
36451 php-cgi 0.000005 CALL sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,0,0x7ffffffeef28)
36451 php-cgi 0.000004 RET sigprocmask 0
36451 php-cgi 0.000004 CALL sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,0,0x7ffffffeef28)
36451 php-cgi 0.000003 RET sigprocmask 0
36440 php-cgi -1.999767 CALL sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,0,0x7ffffffec8e8)
```

I use ktrace as follow:
`ktrace -di -p <parent_procid> -f <ktrace.output>`



```
freebsd# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd.localdomain 7.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p8 #0: Tue May 25 17:51:43 UTC 2010     [email]root@amd64-
builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## davetrotteruk (Nov 1, 2010)

I had a similar problem and after some searching I found that it was to-do with the Intel frequency changer (Sorry about the lack of technicality). So I turned it of in my bios and all was fine.


----------

